# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  97......کنکور اولی یا پشت کنکوری؟

## reza2018

دوستان لطفا در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تا حدودی و در حد همین انجمن بدونیم چه خبره....

----------


## hamed_habibi

من پشت کنکوریم....تا بعد کنکور 96 خدافظ  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ungodly

> من پشت کنکوریم....تا بعد کنکور 96 خدافظ


3-4ساله از این حرفا میزنی
خسته نشدی؟!

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## arezoo_k

من اولی  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105): ... یاد رأی اولی افتادم.. ایشالله رأی اولی هم بشم  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## reza2018

انشالله اولین واخرین کنکورتون باشه.......موفق باشید

----------


## MEHDI0241

92 اولین کنکورم 93دومین کنکورم بود
94 هم حین خدمت سربازی شرکت کردم که چیزی نشد
95و96 شرکت نکردم چون حسی نداشتم به درس تا اینکه گفتم یه یا علی بگم برا 97 بخونم

----------


## reza2018

> 92 اولین کنکورم 93دومین کنکورم بود
> 94 هم حین خدمت سربازی شرکت کردم که چیزی نشد
> 95و96 شرکت نکردم چون حسی نداشتم به درس تا اینکه گفتم یه یا علی بگم برا 97 بخونم


موفق باشی

----------


## reza2018

دوستان لطفا در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## arefeh78

شرکت کردیم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## reza2018

> شرکت کردیم


دوستاتون رو هم دعوت کنید :Yahoo (105):

----------


## میثم93

سلام دوستان کسی از اردبیل هست؟

----------


## reza2018

*please speak just about topic*

----------


## reza2018

بالا

----------


## -Sara-

عه حوصله دارید شمادم کنکوری ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شرکت کردیم

----------


## reza2018

> عه حوصله دارید شمادم کنکوری ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> شرکت کردیم


*No one is forcing you*

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

سلام...من پشت کنکوریم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## BlackRose

من امسال 96 اولین کنکورمه :/ اما میشینم برا 97 پشت کنکوری

----------


## omidi76

سلام به همه من فیلم های لغات زبان حرف اخر رو میخواستم خواهشا اگه دارین بگین زود تر اگه فیلم کنکوری لازم دارین در خدمتم

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

لطفا بقیه هم رای بدن .....
لطفا دوستاتونو تگ کنید

----------


## hamed70t

> سلام دوستان کسی از اردبیل هست؟


من هستم

----------


## hamed_habibi

اولا ک اصن ب تو ربطی نداره...دومامن یکسال اومدم این انجمن قبلا اکانت دست دوستم بود..سوما یاد بگیر چیزی ک بهت ربط نداره دخالت نکن ودراخر تگ میشم مجبورم بیام جواب بدم...بسه یا فلکه رو باز بزارم؟


> 3-4ساله از این حرفا میزنی
> خسته نشدی؟!

----------


## Dayi javad

**

----------


## hamed70t

> 3-4ساله از این حرفا میزنی
> خسته نشدی؟!


کسی که هدف داره با هیچ چیزی خسته نمیشه دوست عزیز ، شما هم سعی کن به کسی که داره تلاش میکنه روحیه بدی نه اینکه خدای نکرده دلسردش کنی

----------


## alireza.salehi

پشت کنکور

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## ftm_mlh

> من پشت کنکوریم....تا بعد کنکور 96 خدافظ


موفق باشی داداچ

----------


## ftm_mlh

> من پشت کنکوریم....تا بعد کنکور 96 خدافظ





> 3-4ساله از این حرفا میزنی
> خسته نشدی؟!


دوست عزیز ب جای اینکه آدما رو تخریب کنین میتونین انگیزه بدین ......شما که جای ایشون نیستین،شرایطشونو نمیدونین.......

----------


## Fazii777

پشت کنکوری
91 و 92 کنکور دادم
نتیجه مطلوب نبود
دیگه حسش نبود تا امسال
97 مال ماست :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (72):

----------


## Ghandi-Konkoori

موفق باشید

----------


## reza2018

> پشت کنکوری
> 91 و 92 کنکور دادم
> نتیجه مطلوب نبود
> دیگه حسش نبود تا امسال
> 97 مال ماست


اومد وارم موفق شید.....بهتره خوب بخونید چون رقیبای سر سختی دارید :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Fazii777

> اومد وارم موفق شید.....بهتره خوب بخونید چون رقیبای سر سختی دارید


ممنون،همچنین
حتمـــا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## anis79

کنکور اولی 97 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

دوستان شرکت کنید تا رای ها به 100تا برسه...

----------


## mohsen..

کنکور اولی.
ماهم رفتیم برای جبران 9ماهه لاک پشتی 
حداحافظ تا بعد از کنکور

----------


## reza2018

> کنکور اولی.
> ماهم رفتیم برای جبران 9ماهه لاک پشتی 
> حداحافظ تا بعد از کنکور


داداش نظرسنجی رو زدی؟

----------


## zahra.ch

کنکور اولی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## reza2018

> کنکور اولی


لطفا تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید

----------


## reza2018

بالا

----------


## hamed_habibi

*دوستان! وقتی  ۲۷۰۰۰  نفر معدل بالای نوزده دارند آن هم فقط در رشته‌ی تجربی و حدود هفتصد نفر در این رشته معدل ۲۰** به سازمان سنجش ارائه کرده‌اند، هر تأثیری که معدل داشته باشد به ضرر دانش‌آموزان درس‌خوان و نخبه است که در کنکور رتبه‌های برتر را نصیب خود کرده‌اند. این طرح از پایه و اساس کارشناسی نشده و ناعادلانه بوده و هست. کسی که رتبه‌اش پانصد بود و معدل بیست هم داشت، معدلش در کنکور امسال بی‌تأثیر ماند زیرا اگر می‌خواست تأثیر بگذارد رتبه‌اش را به سمت هفتصد متمایل می‌کرد یعنی رتبه‌اش بدتر می‌شد نه بهتر. (چون تعداد نمره‌های ۲۰ از تعداد رتبه‌های ۵۰۰ و زیر ۵۰۰بیشتر است و میانگین تراز این دو با هم، رتبه را بدتر می‌کند، نه بهتر!!!) تازه این درمورد معدل بیست است. اگر معدلش نوزده و نیم بود که رتبه‌ی‌۵۰۰اش تبدیل به بالای ۱۰۰۰ می‌شد!!!*

----------


## hamed_habibi

حتمال 90%تاثیر معدل مثبت خواهد بود...دلیل اول ..قرار شده تا زمانی ک هرسه پایه هماهنگ کشوری یاهمون نهایی نشده واوراق الکترونیکی تصحیح نشده تاثیر مثبت بمونه دلیل دوم...نظر سنجی ک پارسال سر کنکور از داوطلب ها گرفتن 85درصد موافق تاثیر مثبت بودن...امسال هم دوباره این نظر سنجی هست حتما با دقت پر کنید مهمه...دلیل بعدی تمامی حرفام رو میتونید تو ویدیو ایی ک سایت دریافت گذاشته و ابان ماه از اخبار شبکه دو پخش شد ببینید....همه اینارو گفتم از استرستون کم شه وبدونید امسال هم دهمیا نهایی ندارن یعنی سال 98 هم احتمال زیاد تاثیر مثبته.....ویدیو حتما ببینیدhttp://www.daryaftpub.com/wp-content...yi-mehr-95.mp4

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## a.ka

*چرا شما این همه بحث میکنید سر این که تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه یا قطعی؟
آقایی که میای میگی 90% احتمال داره تاثیر مثبت باشه ؛ حرف شما کاملن درسته ولی باعث میشه دوستان شل بگیرن این امتحانات نهایی رو اینا رو نگه دار بعد نهایی بگو  
اصلن فرض کنیم تاثیر قظعی هم باشه شما 75% ت کنکورته !(کجای کاری!!!)
*

----------


## hamed_habibi

تاثیر قطعی باشه قبولی میشه رویا ..یکم تحقیق کن 


> *چرا شما این همه بحث میکنید سر این که تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه یا قطعی؟
> آقایی که میای میگی 90% احتمال داره تاثیر مثبت باشه ؛ حرف شما کاملن درسته ولی باعث میشه دوستان شل بگیرن این امتحانات نهایی رو اینا رو نگه دار بعد نهایی بگو  
> اصلن فرض کنیم تاثیر قظعی هم باشه شما 75% ت کنکورته !(کجای کاری!!!)
> *

----------


## reza2018

دوستان برای نتیجه گیری حداقل باید 100تا رای باشه/لطفا در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## Ali-Gh

خخخ داداش من تو امتحان نهایی موندم کنکور پیشکش

----------


## fatemeh96

پشت کنکوری

----------


## reza2018

> پشت کنکوری


*نظر سنجی لطفا تو نظر سنجی رای بدید*

----------


## fatemeh96

با tapatalk  میام آخه

----------


## reza2018

شرکت کنید لطفا

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

بالا

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## mohammad1397

این حاشیه هاست که ادم بدبخت میکنه

----------


## reza2018

> این حاشیه هاست که ادم بدبخت میکنه


چرا حاشیه رو اپ کردی؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amir sezar

اینجور که معلومه بیشتر کنکوری های 97 پیش کنکورین...باروبندیلمونو ببندیم بریم...هرسال کنکوری بیشتر میشه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## reza2018

> اینجور که معلومه بیشتر کنکوری های 97 پیش کنکورین...باروبندیلمونو ببندیم بریم...هرسال کنکوری بیشتر میشه


سیاهی لشکرن.....

----------


## reza2018

پشت کنکوری ها زدن جلو :Yahoo (117):

----------


## AmirAria

خب پشت کنکوری ها بیشتر مشن صد در صد  :Yahoo (4): 
سال آخر کنکور نظام قدیم هست 
بعدش که کنکور دوتامیشه و بعدشم که کامل نظام جدیده

----------


## AmirAria

خود من سر مشکلاتی که به وجود اومد ، فوت و دادگاهو دوبار خونه فروختن و اسباب کشی و کلی مریضی در نقاط مختلف بدن هفته ای یه بار اصا  امسال اونی که میخواستم نشد ! 
تخمین رتبه رشته هایی مث پرستاری نزدیک میارم و اگه پزشکی بومی بگیره اونم احتمالش بالاست 
ولی خودم هدفم چیز دیده و وایمسیتم برای رسیدن بهش
غیر  اینکه تغییر رشته ای بودم و تابستونم صرف تغییر رشته شد فقط

----------


## reza2018

انشالله 97 به هدفتون می رسید :Yahoo (106):

----------


## AuFbAU

> خب پشت کنکوری ها بیشتر مشن صد در صد 
> سال آخر کنکور نظام قدیم هست 
> *بعدش که کنکور دوتامیشه* و بعدشم که کامل نظام جدیده


سلام رو چه حسابی میگین دوتا برگذار می شه عزیزم؟

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام رو چه حسابی میگین دوتا برگذار می شه عزیزم؟


قبلا تغییر نظام آموزشی داشتیم و کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید برگزا میشه معمولا یک سال یا دوسال !

----------


## hazrate_doost

> خود من سر مشکلاتی که به وجود اومد ، فوت و دادگاهو دوبار خونه فروختن و اسباب کشی و کلی مریضی در نقاط مختلف بدن هفته ای یه بار اصا  امسال اونی که میخواستم نشد ! 
> تخمین رتبه رشته هایی مث پرستاری نزدیک میارم و اگه پزشکی بومی بگیره اونم احتمالش بالاست 
> ولی خودم هدفم چیز دیده و وایمسیتم برای رسیدن بهش
> غیر  اینکه تغییر رشته ای بودم و تابستونم صرف تغییر رشته شد فقط


هم دردیم :Yahoo (20):  ، ان شاالله همونی میشه که میخوایم.

دوستان لطفا با تمام وجود تلاش کنید حتی اگه فکر میکنید ضعیفید بازم تلاش کنید. همگی موفق باشیم

----------


## AmirAria

> هم دردیم ، ان شاالله همونی میشه که میخوایم.
> 
> دوستان لطفا با تمام وجود تلاش کنید حتی اگه فکر میکنید ضعیفید بازم تلاش کنید. همگی موفق باشیم


عاشقی در سال کنکور رو نگفتم تازه  :Yahoo (4):  انواع شکست عشقی در طرح ها و رنگ های مختلف  :Yahoo (1): 
آره ناامیدی خوب نیست ، فقط دارم فضای خونه رو آماده میکنم برای موندن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AuFbAU

> قبلا تغییر نظام آموزشی داشتیم و کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید برگزا میشه معمولا یک سال یا دوسال !


متوجه ام . ولی منبعی چیزی دال بر تایید این موضوع ندارید گرامی؟
چون این یکی از دغدغه های زندگی من هست

----------


## hamed_habibi

2 هفته قبل رفته بودم سنجش اونجا مشاورش گفت..دوستمون درست میگن قبلا هم تغییر نظام بوده و برگزارشده


> متوجه ام . ولی منبعی چیزی دال بر تایید این موضوع ندارید گرامی؟
> چون این یکی از دغدغه های زندگی من هست

----------


## reza2018

دوستان لطفا تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید

----------


## _Senoritta_

سال اولمه و امیدوارم سال آخرمم باشه

----------


## reza2018

اپ

----------


## keihani

کاری داشتی ؟

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

دانشجو ترم 2 پزشکی

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## Mojgan*M

بسته ب فازم تو تابستون :Yahoo (21):  
یا دانشجو هوشبری -_-
یا پشت کنکوری برا پزشکی -_-

----------


## Alir3zaa

> بسته ب فازم تو تابستون 
> یا دانشجو هوشبری -_-
> یا پشت کنکوری برا پزشکی -_-


علوم آزمایشگاهی نمیاری؟
خیلی بهتره

----------


## Mojgan*M

> علوم آزمایشگاهی نمیاری؟
> خیلی بهتره


برا ازمایشگا ک کار پیدا نمیشه
از چه لحاظ میگین بهتره؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> برا ازمایشگا ک کار پیدا نمیشه
> از چه لحاظ میگین بهتره؟


بازار کارش به نظرم بد نیست. البته اگه تا ارشد ادامه اش بدی
حالا بازم بعد از کنکور یه تحقیقی بکن.

----------


## reza2018

> بسته ب فازم تو تابستون 
> یا دانشجو هوشبری -_-
> یا پشت کنکوری برا پزشکی -_-


انشالله امسال دانشجو هستی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## reza2018

> بازار کارش به نظرم بد نیست. البته اگه تا ارشد ادامه اش بدی
> حالا بازم بعد از کنکور یه تحقیقی بکن.


*دوست عزیز هیچ وقت دنبال کار نباش......طوری باش که کار دنبال تو باشه*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام احتمالا هستم 

کنکور 96 اولین کنکورم هستش

از اونجایی که مطمعنم رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظر قبول نمیشم ،بفکر 97 هستم 

فارغ التحصیل های انجمن چیکار میکنید ؟
آزمون شرکت میکنید آیا؟
چه آزمونی ؟
تابستون چی ؟
برنامه بچه های دیگه چیه ؟چه سال اولیا چه فارغا.....؟
*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*امسال کنکور سختی خواهیم داشت رقیب زیاده ...

ولی سیاه لشکرم خدایی خیلییه ....
*

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## ponyo

من سال دوممه و تر زدم. کسی مث من هس؟  :Yahoo (21):  خونوادمم میکشنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> من سال دوممه و تر زدم. کسی مث من هس؟  خونوادمم میکشنم


من :Yahoo (2): 

نمیدونم چجوری بهشون بگم 
یعنی قبول میکنن بمونم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*بچه ها نظرتون در مورد آزمون چیه؟؟؟

دکتر افشار تاکید ویژه ای روی گزینه 2 دارند...
*

----------


## azarney261

> من
> 
> نمیدونم چجوری بهشون بگم 
> یعنی قبول میکنن بمونم؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (23): دلیلش چی بوده که اینجوری شدین حتمن علت اش روپیداکنین وریشه یابی کنین

----------


## azarney261

> *بچه ها نظرتون در مورد آزمون چیه؟؟؟
> 
> دکتر افشار تاکید ویژه ای روی گزینه 2 دارند...
> *


خودت باآقای افشارمشاوره داری؟؟؟نظرت درموردمشاوره دادنش بگوplease

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> خودت باآقای افشارمشاوره داری؟؟؟نظرت درموردمشاوره دادنش بگوplease


*نه من فقط ویس های مشاوره ایشون رو گوش میدم ،تو کانالشون هم هستم هر سوالی داشته باشم میفرستم بهشون ایشون هم به صورت ویس جواب رو تو کانال میزارن 
خیلی عالی هستند ایشون ولی بنظرم نیازی نیست هزینه کنی پول بدی برای مشاوره باهاشون .
همینکه در کانالشون باشی کفایت میکنه 
*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> دلیلش چی بوده که اینجوری شدین حتمن علت اش روپیداکنین وریشه یابی کنین


علت یابی شده....

شما واسه آزمون میخواهید چیگار کنید ؟
من تابستون رو خودم میخونم 2 تا هم آزمون گزینه 2 میدم 
از مهر هم با برنامه قلم چی میرم . 

غالبا فارغ التحصیل های اینکار رو کردند.... 

بچه ها شما هم نظر بدید در مورد آزمون ،منابع و...

----------


## azarney261

> علت یابی شده....
> 
> شما واسه آزمون میخواهید چیگار کنید ؟
> من تابستون رو خودم میخونم 2 تا هم آزمون گزینه 2 میدم 
> از مهر هم با برنامه قلم چی میرم . 
> 
> غالبا فارغ التحصیل های اینکار رو کردند.... 
> 
> بچه ها شما هم نظر بدید در مورد آزمون ،منابع و...


میشه علت هاشوبامادرمیون بزاری خیلی دوس دارم تااون مشکلاتی که براتون پیش اومدواسه مانیوفته لطفن
واسه تابستون برنامه خودم اینکه مشاورمیگیرم وبابرنامش جلومیام وازمهربه بعدروقلمچی میدم

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> میشه علت هاشوبامادرمیون بزاری خیلی دوس دارم تااون مشکلاتی که براتون پیش اومدواسه مانیوفته لطفن
> واسه تابستون برنامه خودم اینکه مشاورمیگیرم وبابرنامش جلومیام وازمهربه بعدروقلمچی میدم


*بله البته....

تنها دلیلی که باعث شد تو کنکور 96 موفق نشم این بود که من شُل شروع کردم...

یعنی از همون اول پروسه کنکور من شُل بودم و سفت و سخت کار نکردم ... 

اگر آدم اولش یکم سفت باشه ،یکم ممکنه سختش بشه و اذیت بکشه ،اما میفهمه که کنکوری بودن شوخی بردار نیس و نباید تنبلی کنه... 


*

----------


## azarney261

> *بله البته....
> 
> تنها دلیلی که باعث شد تو کنکور 96 موفق نشم این بود که من شُل شروع کردم...
> 
> یعنی از همون اول پروسه کنکور من شُل بودم و سفت و سخت کار نکردم ... 
> 
> اگر آدم اولش یکم سفت باشه ،یکم ممکنه سختش بشه و اذیت بکشه ،اما میفهمه که کنکوری بودن شوخی بردار نیس و نباید تنبلی کنه... 
> 
> 
> *


قبلن مشاورداشتی یانه؟؟الآن به بعدمشاورمیگیری

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> قبلن مشاورداشتی یانه؟؟الآن به بعدمشاورمیگیری


*نه پارسال نداشتم

امسالم از دو تا از دوستام میخام برای مشاوره کمک بگیرم 
البته خودمم کوهی از تجربه ام خخ

یکی شون کنکور95 شد 400منطقه3 و الان پزشکی شهید بهشتی نیمسال دوم میخونه 
اونیکی هم امسال کنکور داره 
میانگین تراز 7000
*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> *نه پارسال نداشتم
> 
> امسالم از دو تا از دوستام میخام برای مشاوره کمک بگیرم 
> البته خودمم کوهی از تجربه ام خخ
> 
> یکی شون کنکور95 شد 400منطقه3 و الان پزشکی شهید بهشتی نیمسال دوم میخونه 
> اونیکی هم امسال کنکور داره 
> میانگین تراز 7000
> *


بنظر من شما هم دنبال مشاور نیفت 
و همینجا خیلی از رتبه برترا میتونن کمکت کنن ...

----------


## azarney261

> بنظر من شما هم دنبال مشاور نیفت 
> و همینجا خیلی از رتبه برترا میتونن کمکت کنن ...


چرادنبال مشاورم آخه نمیخام بعدن پسیمون بشم که چرامشاورنگرفتم خودم اهوازی ام واهوازپرشده ازمشاورولی چون اتفاقی حدود۱۰۵ماهه که باآقای افشارآشناشدم واقعن خیلی عوض شدم تااینکه صداشومیشنوم حس درسخوندن بهم دس میده وظاهراکه آقای افشارامسال مشاوره ی حضوری دراهوازندارن ولی میخاستم باایشون مشاوره تلفنی بگیرم بعضیاراضی بودن ازش وبعضیاناراضی والآن تواهوازخیلی تعریف آقای خاکسارروشنیدم البته خاکسارکارخاصی نمیکنه بچه زرنگارومیگیره بقیه هیچ انگارنمیتونه یه بچه بامعدل زیر۱۸بگیره و..واقعن سردرگمم

----------


## a.ka

> *نه پارسال نداشتم
> 
> امسالم از دو تا از دوستام میخام برای مشاوره کمک بگیرم 
> البته خودمم کوهی از تجربه ام خخ
> 
> یکی شون کنکور95 شد 400منطقه3 و الان پزشکی شهید بهشتی نیمسال دوم میخونه 
> اونیکی هم امسال کنکور داره 
> میانگین تراز 7000
> *


خیلی هم عالی !

----------


## amin1441

ظاهرا طبق نظرسنجی تعداد پشت کنکوری ها از کنکور اولی ها بیشتره! خخخ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aida.A

صد درصد امسال پشت کنکوری ها بیشترین آمار رو دارند .

----------


## a.ka

> صد درصد امسال پشت کنکوری ها بیشترین آمار رو دارند .


کل کرده زمین هم پشت کنکوری باشن ! یک نفر درست و اصولی ( نه اینکه زیاد بخونه!!!) درس بخونه 100% به اون چیزی که میخواد میرسه ! مگر اینکه حالا شرایط خاصی پیش بیاد و سر جلسه حالش خراب شه و از این جور چیزا .
پس آره تحت تاثیر قرار نگیرید ! حتی اگر خیلی زیاد شد !

----------


## mina_77

من و همه ی همکلاسی های دوران دبیرستانم هنوز که هنوزه پشت کنکوریم

یونی رفتن شده آرزوی یک ملت :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pasteur

> صد درصد امسال پشت کنکوری ها بیشترین آمار رو دارند .


در رشته تجربی حداقل در سالای اخیر همیشه پشت کنکوری ها از دانش آموز بیشتر بودن ، چیزی حدود دو سه برابر یا شایدم بیشتر 
ولی بیشترین قبولی ها مربوط به کنکور اولی هاس ، تجربه ثابت کرده
البته خودم پشت کنکوریم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## آرامش

سلام
منم پشت موندم (:
كنكوري ٩٦ بودم ...

----------


## parnia-sh

*از مدرسه ی مافقط 2نفر رفتن(البته دلیل خاصی داشت[اتیش سوزی حوزه کنکور])وبقیه همه موندن.واکثرن هم زرنگن.
چ کنکوری شود امسال
ولی اینا مهم نیست.100000000نفرم ببان تجربی شماها کارخودتون رو کنید.*

----------


## zfm

سلام.منم پشت کنکور.۹۶ رتبم ۲۰۰ شد دوباره کنکور میدم .دعا کنید

----------


## Aida.A

> کل کرده زمین هم پشت کنکوری باشن ! یک نفر درست و اصولی ( نه اینکه زیاد بخونه!!!) درس بخونه 100% به اون چیزی که میخواد میرسه ! مگر اینکه حالا شرایط خاصی پیش بیاد و سر جلسه حالش خراب شه و از این جور چیزا .
> پس آره تحت تاثیر قرار نگیرید ! حتی اگر خیلی زیاد شد !


موافقم با شما . 

منظور من هم این بود .

من هم خودم کنکور 97 دومین کنکورمه !! من پارسال به دلیل مشکلات شخصی اصلا نتونستم درس بخونم .

----------


## Aida.A

> در رشته تجربی حداقل در سالای اخیر همیشه پشت کنکوری ها از دانش آموز بیشتر بودن ، چیزی حدود دو سه برابر یا شایدم بیشتر 
> ولی بیشترین قبولی ها مربوط به کنکور اولی هاس ، تجربه ثابت کرده
> البته خودم پشت کنکوریم


امسال این نسبت بیشتر خواهد شد .

پشت کنکوری ها وقت بیشتری دارند ولی بنابر دلایلی ان وقت رو ضایع می کنند . 

مثلا فکر می کنند درسا رو بلدند تلاششون رو کم می کنند . 

یه عده که پارسال هم زیاد خوندند با این روش ادامه می دهند در صورتی که روششون اشتباه بوده .

بیشتر افرادی که سال دوم قبول می شند معمولا یا سال اول درس نخواندند بنابر دلایل مختلف .

یا سال اول دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدند . 

البته افرادی هم که سال اول تلاش کردند روش سال اولشون رو تغییر بدند قبول می شوند . 

به قول معلمم اگه میخاین بار دیگر کنکور بدید باید یه آدم دیگه شید .

----------


## a.ka

> موافقم با شما . 
> 
> منظور من هم این بود .
> 
> من هم خودم کنکور 97 دومین کنکورمه !! من پارسال به دلیل مشکلات شخصی اصلا نتونستم درس بخونم .


نه من اولین کنکورمه .  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Aida.A

> نه من اولین کنکورمه .


موفق باشید پس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ashil

کنکور اول

----------


## Neo.Healer

پشت کنکور  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

چهارمای ما دلشون خوشه دو سال وقت دارن زیاد تو بهر درسیدن نیستن  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Alireza.10

man joze hich kodamam :D
man taghir reshte nadadam vali daram konkor midam ke bare avalame

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

اولین کنکور  :Yahoo (1):

----------

